# Grind off update, set confirm and venue



## coffeechap

Hi folks due to a problem with my venue the date of the grind off has changed and also the venue, so the new confirmed definite will not change date for everyone's diary is Saturday 22nd June and anticipated start time will be around 10 am. Now the fantastic part, I had the absolute pleasure of popping into Rave coffee in Cirencester this afternoon and got chatting with Rob the owner about grinders and coffee and stuff, out of the blue he suggests that I run the grind off at his venue, free of charge, everyone welcome and will also supply coffee for the event!!!!

So with a proper venue with proper space and creature comforts this should be a much better event.

View attachment 2301


Rob has very kindly suggested that we could use his San remo two group which is set up to the same spec as the world barista championship machines

View attachment 2302


View attachment 2303


There is plenty of space for loads of people including a lounge and tasting area

View attachment 2304


View attachment 2305


----------



## bubbajvegas

Amazing,now can you invent a teleporter ?


----------



## shrink

Now I wish I was coming!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Just to continue, what is really cool is that his unit is separated by sheet glass whereby customers and grind off attendees alike can see right into his roasting area.

View attachment 2306


View attachment 2307


View attachment 2308


I have to thank you to rob who having never met me before and after 10 minutes of chatting, allowed us the forum members the opportunity to make the first forum member event a truly memorable and professional one, he also volunteered the use of the venue for the second top grind off event.

He is genuinely enthusiastic and helpful when it comes to coffee and roasting, he also offered to set up cupping on the day for all who are interested and all for nothing. So all we need now is the support of the members in this event which will hopefully lead onto bigger and better things in the future...

Ps Rob even gave me a bag of his signature blend which if you love milk based drinks I can highly recommend, having just had consumed a fab cappuccino.....


----------



## coffeechap

Ps I will be able o put a few people up at mine if you have to travel from a long way and as there is no real limit to numbers the more the merrier......


----------



## funinacup

Well done and hats off to Rob at Rave Coffee!

This will be an awesome event, sad I won't be able to make it down!

Michael


----------



## 4085

coffeechap, is there a limit on potential numbers? And I hope all attendees remember to buy at least a kilo of coffee each, cos ay £12 a kilo it is for nothing!


----------



## tcr4x4

Looks Awesome!

Might pop in there tomorrow and grab some beans and a cheeky coffee.


----------



## ronsil

Propose making every effort to be there. Is it really 'open house' or is it going to be necessary to reserve places?


----------



## coffeechap

ronsil said:


> Propose making every effort to be there. Is it really 'open house' or is it going to be necessary to reserve places?[/
> 
> It would be nice to get the expressions of interest of all those members who wish to attend so I can consolidate numbers as I believe glen is going to lay on some kind of food courtesy of the forum. I also still would like feedback from the forum on the test criteria as I will now look to do a weekly update on this which will be consolidated nearer the event.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

What is the address?


----------



## coffeechap

Love lane industrial estate Cirencester Gloucestershire


----------



## coffeechap

Oh and just for those of you that already have the best of grinders, come along as well as this is as much about forum members getting together as it is about the grinding event!!


----------



## Glenn

Please PM either *coffeechap* or *Glenn* toregister your interest for the day

There will be a limit but at the moment this is floating and we need to be able to understand demand for places before setting the max numbers.

Catering will also need to be arranged, and this is purely numbers driven.


----------



## lookseehear

I can't make this day either - at a friends wedding! Looks like Rave are set up perfectly for this kind of event and that it will be a great day.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Tis a shame this is too far from me. Hope all goes well, look forward to hearing the results!


----------



## coffeechap

So far we have glen, myself, Tom aka tcr4x4, Dennis aka dwalsh1, Cameron aka camv6, ronsil and osrix that have expressed interest in being there, keep them coming, want t get as many forum members together as possible.


----------



## jimrobo

ok I need to look and see if I am free but I won;t know until closer to the time. This lookds really great though congrats to all who have set this up!

And serious hats off to rave! I am getting more and more impressed with these guys!


----------



## painty

That looks like a superb venue!

Newbie question: what is a grind-off?


----------



## coffeechap

Hi all have re- posted the original thread blow to give more understanding on the "grind off" hope it helps

ok folks, after many months of reading and commenting on grinder threads, with the he said she said opinions that come out of them, I thought it might be time to actually put some grinders to the test and pitch some similar ( used price point ) grinders against each other in a bid to give forum users a little more clarity on decision making when considering purchasing what most of us agree to be the most important purchase for great espresso and that is the right grinder.

Now I want this done from a neutral perspective done by the forum members for the forum members so my first point of call is to see who is interested in taking part.

I have many commercial grinders (all of which cost me less than £250 each) that I am prepared to place side by side and evaluate with the help of some volunteers. I am even willing to provide my Bosco as a bench mark and a gaggia classic as a beginners machine plus a vibbieme domobar as an intermediate.

The object is to test the grinds across the three machines in an endeavour to see which grinders fair best, so the grinder list thus far is as follows

Mazzer super jolly

Mazzer mini

Mazzer royal

Brasilia rr55 od

La cimbali magnum

Elktra mxc

Bezerra bb105

La cimbali 6s

Azkoyen capriccio

I appreciate that this is not an exhaustive list but it is a start and anyone that comes is very welcome to bring there own grinder to see how it matches up ( if they dare ). I have deliberately left out my eureka as it falls outside the £250 max price point. Some of these grinders cost less than 100 but I won't divulge the price of them until the end of the tests.

I appreciate that there are many different variables that people might want to be considered, so my second point of call is to get a list of what the forum members would like the grinders to be evaluated on? I have my own ideas but thought as this is a test for the members then they should have the nut on what they want tested.

I will attempt to get one bean as a common denominator and will have to bribe, co-erse someone into providing something suitable for the tests.

I appreciate that distance will be a factor for some people but the venue will be near Swindon. It would be great to see some of the senior members and most experienced among us including advisors and baristas alike, plus some newer members that could get the opportunity to play with some gear they would not normally get the opportunity to play with.

I envisage the test day to be a little way off as it would be good to set a date that is suitable for most of those that are interested in participating and as my venue is not the biggest in the world I might have to limit the numbers if there is a lot of interest.

So over to the forum give me your thoughts and ideas and let me know who is interested, tcr4x4 has already expressed an interest in taking photos of the event which would be great and highly appreciated.


----------



## fatboyslim

coffeechap said:


> allowed us the forum members the opportunity to make the first forum member event a truly memorable and professional one, he also volunteered the use of the venue for the second top grind off event


Minor correction! We've had two forum events already! One at Extract Roastery in Bristol and the second at Has Bean!

Going to link the picture as not to take up too much room https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2654032/HasBeanDay-58.jpg.

I would be interested in coming if someone can give me a lift from central London (Barbican area). Happy to contribute to petrol etc.


----------



## coffeechap

fatboyslim said:


> Minor correction! We've had two forum events already! One at Extract Roastery in Bristol and the second at Has Bean!
> 
> Going to link the picture as not to take up too much room https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2654032/HasBeanDay-58.jpg.
> 
> I would be interested in coming if someone can give me a lift from central London (Barbican area). Happy to contribute to petrol etc.


I stand corrected!!


----------



## Big Tony

I'm hoping to come but won't know until nearer the time.... I'm confident the Eureka Mignon will win anyway









on another note... Who can name all of the people in the photo? It'd be good to put faces to names


----------



## bubbajvegas

Looks like garydyke1 far left?


----------



## lookseehear

Left to right:

Garydyke1, big_dan, obsidiansage, fatboyslim, monkey_devil, *me*, Obsy, carbonkid85, Jimrobo. Behind the camera is Pendragoncs who kindly organised the day. Apologies to anyone whose username might not be quite right but I think I'm almost there!

Also in the picture are Hasbeans's Roland (bottom left), Steve (bottom middle) and Dale (in the background).

We started the day cupping 8 coffees which we used to create our own blend which we roasted under Roland's guidance, we also cupped 5 or 6 different coffees from the same farm with Steve and had a presentation on bean varietals and did espresso and milk prep on the Slayer and Nuova Simonelli with Dale.


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks lost of health debate going on about grinders elsewhere, however still need the forums criteria on what is to be tested during the grind off, so thoughts please.


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Left to right:
> 
> Garydyke1, big_dan, obsidiansage, fatboyslim, monkey_devil, *me*, Obsy, carbonkid85, Jimrobo. Behind the camera is Pendragoncs who kindly organised the day. Apologies to anyone whose username might not be quite right but I think I'm almost there!
> 
> Also in the picture are Hasbeans's Roland (bottom left), Steve (bottom middle) and Dale (in the background).
> 
> We started the day cupping 8 coffees which we used to create our own blend which we roasted under Roland's guidance, we also cupped 5 or 6 different coffees from the same farm with Steve and had a presentation on bean varietals and did espresso and milk prep on the Slayer and Nuova Simonelli with Dale.


Indeed , a brilliant coffee day that was! I cant wait to don the coffeeforumsuk t-shirt again!

Off topic but Roland came round on Saturday, I had to make him and his wife a cappucino each! Scary stuff. ''Here you go Ive murdered your wonderfully roasted coffee'' lol


----------



## garydyke1

lookseehear said:


> Left to right:
> 
> Garydyke1, big_dan, obsidiansage, fatboyslim, monkey_devil, *me*, Obsy, carbonkid85, Jimrobo. Behind the camera is Pendragoncs who kindly organised the day. Apologies to anyone whose username might not be quite right but I think I'm almost there!


Thats OK , i'm not case sensitive ; )


----------



## fatboyslim

coffeechap said:


> Ok folks lost of health debate going on about grinders elsewhere, however still need the forums criteria on what is to be tested during the grind off, so thoughts please.


There such be a judging category called Flufficity.

Definition of flufficity: The perceived fluffiness of freshly ground coffee and how this translates into espresso extraction quality.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Have we anyone from the north thinking of venturing down?


----------



## coffeechap

Remember I can put a couple of you lovely northern folk p for the night


----------



## tcr4x4

Also worth noting there is a travel lodge just off the a417 about 5 minute drive from Rave coffee.

I may be able to provide a lift to the venue from there if needed as I have to pass it on the way.


----------



## Spukey

Quick question, i note that it is for grinders sub £250, is that purchased second hand for less than £250 as otherwise there will not be many grinders. I assume this is the case but just wanted to check.

I hope to come to this event but will not know for sure until nearer the time. If anyone wants to car share from Yorkshire area i will be happy to accomodate if i do come along.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Yep,they're 2nd hand mate,just to show that you can get the likes of the Brasilia 55od,mazzer royal etc for less than £250,

And if ya drivin down I'd be happy to split costs and jump in with ya,coffeechap is also happy to put a few of us up


----------



## coffeechap

Ok a little taster of the confirmed hardware thus far

*grinders*

Azkoyen capriccio

Bezzera bb105

Brasilia rr45

Brasilia rr55 OD

Compak k6

Compak k10 (conical)

Fiorenzato f5

La cimbali magnum

La cimbali s6

Mazzer mini

Mazzer super jolly

Mazzer royal (titanium burr set)

Eureka mignon

Mahlkonig vario

Remember ALL of these cost less than £250 and one of them cost less than £50

*machines*

Gaggia classic

Expobar dual boiler

Bosco sorento

Elektra lever dynametric tamper


----------



## lookseehear

coffeechap said:


> Ok a little taster of the confirmed hardware thus far
> 
> *grinders*
> 
> Azkoyen capriccio
> 
> Bezzera bb105
> 
> Brasilia rr45
> 
> Brasilia rr55 OD
> 
> Compak k6
> 
> Compak k10 (conical)
> 
> Fiorenzato f5
> 
> La cimbali magnum
> 
> La cimbali s6
> 
> Mazzer mini
> 
> Mazzer super jolly
> 
> Mazzer royal (titanium burr set)
> 
> Eureka mignon
> 
> Mahlkonig vario
> 
> Remember ALL of these cost less than £250 and one of them cost less than £50
> 
> *machines*
> 
> Gaggia classic
> 
> Expobar dual boiler
> 
> Bosco sorento
> 
> Elektra lever dynametric tamper


Compak k10 for under £250 - that's a steal! How did you wangle that one?


----------



## 4085

With a little help from his friends........as the words to the song go!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Will the Iberital MC2 and 5 be getting a road test?


----------



## painty

It would be interesting to see how MC2 and Rocky compare side-by-side


----------



## 4515

When I saw the list I thought the same. Comparing the popular entry level grinders to used but more expensive options would give me something to base my inevitable grinder upgrade on.


----------



## coffeechap

Finally some more input from members, of course they can get in the test, I just don't personally have them, members can certainly put up their own gear for the Test, I agree that an mc2 is a must as it is ALWAYS recommended, also many of the ones on the list cost less than the MC2 new!!!


----------



## coffeechap

lookseehear said:


> Compak k10 for under £250 - that's a steal! How did you wangle that one?


I agree an absolute steal, but I also think they were all absolute steals, just goes to show what is out there


----------



## 4515

coffeechap said:


> Finally some more input from members, of course they can get in the test, I just don't personally have them, members can certainly put up their own gear for the Test, I agree that an mc2 is a must as it is ALWAYS recommended, also many of the ones on the list cost less than the MC2 new!!!


If none of the attendees on the day have an MC2 to take along I am more than happy for the Northern contingent to pick mine up to be used in the test. I'm just off jcn 31 of the M1.


----------



## coffeechap

Thanks Andrew I do hope to have one anyway, but will take you up on that if needed.


----------



## coffeechap

Add a Pharos into the mix!!


----------



## coffeechap

Ok small update just thought I would post a picture of the lever hardware, I think this is like me and mini me for levers

View attachment 2402


----------



## bubbajvegas

Haha,quality,love it


----------



## 4085

Dave, I am so excited! I have just bought a kitchenaid artisan! I think it is the best looking grinder available. Please can I enter it into the grind off to see how it does against the others?


----------



## coffeechap

coffeechap said:


> Ok small update just thought I would post a picture of the lever hardware, I think this is like me and mini me for levers
> 
> View attachment 2402
> 
> 
> Can anyone guess the little lever


----------



## Southpaw

I want to say La Spaziale but I think it's slightly different from that?


----------



## bubbajvegas

Right country of origin,wrong producer ;-)


----------



## glevum

Macap lever i think


----------



## 4085

What's the prize?


----------



## coffeechap

If someone can guess the model, manufacturer, date of production, and price paid, then I will send them a free illy latte mug...... Excluding those who already know and you know who you are!!!!!


----------



## bubbajvegas

^ Bugger,latte mug would have been nice


----------



## vikingboy

bubbajvegas said:


> ^ Bugger,latte mug would have been nice


give me the answer and we can go halves ;-)


----------



## 4085

is it an elektra? not sure of the year!


----------



## coffeechap

Ok weekly update folks;

So I have been purchasing a few extras to ensure that the parameters are kept as constant as I can, got a dynametric tamp as well as a back up Espro ( courtesy of systemic kid thanks) I have also got a set of calibrated flat scales, so will be able to do a competition to see who tamps closest to 30 lbs on the day!

Rob at rave is being a great help, nothing is too much trouble, I am going down to set up the venue the day before to make sure all is well on the day, I will probably take the two northerners, bubbajvegas and spukey to help set up ( free accommodation always comes at a cost) rob is going to roast something up for the day for the testing, coffee will also be available from his bar throughout the day as will be snacks, however if we have any budding chefs that would like to contribute their skills it migh be an idea to have a BBQ on the go perhaps!

The assessment criteria is coming along nicely as is the list of those who are attending, so all in all this should be a fantastic day for all concerned. The grinders that I am supplying are getting near to where they need to be, some are having RAVE specific paint jobs!!

So thanks to everyone who has contributed so far, still plenty of space the more the merrier.


----------



## bronc

Wow! Any chance of a live stream/video afterwards?


----------



## coffeechap

We will hopefully be doing some video of the event, which will be available after editing , not sure on live streaming but anything is possible


----------



## truecksuk

This is brialliant. I can't wait.

I'm hoping to come too, but will need to confirm dates. Anyone want to car share near High Wycombe - I am willing to drive.


----------



## ronsil

Hope to be arriving in Gloucester, where I am staying overnight, by 2.00 pm on Friday. Very happy to come over to Cirencester to give a hand after that should you need any extra help.

Suggest you could put up a list of anything you need (for the grindoff!!!). I'm sure people would be very happy to bring along anything they have that would help.


----------



## coffeechap

I guess the main thing is enthusiasm, which judging by the responses so far is in abundance, I will start to draw up a list of things to do and things needed for the event and will post it here in a week, we will need a few guinea pigs for tasting as I don't think glen will last all day, would really help if it is those that have the pallet for it ( no disrespect to anyone) as it is important to get accurate feedback. Someone good at video with camcorder would also be fab. It is a lot of work but I really think this will be a great eye opener for a lot of people and the spin off event of top end grinders looks like it will be just as entertaining.


----------



## Spukey

I too cannot wait for this. What better way to research your first commercial grinder!

Thanks Coffeechap!


----------



## tcr4x4

I was planning on bringing my camcorder and setting up somewhere with an overview of the event, as Ill be too busy photographing to video as well.

I was also considering buying a gopro or two and sticking them somewhere strategic, but not sure if Ill be able to afford it now as needed to buy more car stuff on Tuesday.

Used to have 3 of them, but sold them all when my gearbox went bang. Damn car.

Im happy to edit any video, Im not amazing at it, but good enough. Over 1 million people on one of my youtube channels seem to think Im ok at it!


----------



## coffeechap

Great Tom how much are we talking about for the bits you need I guess this could men we could live stream? If not too much I will cover the cost.


----------



## tcr4x4

Go pro's are expensive, £200-300 each for the newer ones. Not sure you can livestream them either, although Im sure there is a way.

If I can figure it out, I might be able to livestream using my camcorder connected on my laptop. I wouldnt imagine I can record and livestream at the same time though.

Ill look into it.


----------



## coffeechap

Tom is what you are on about, might get one for myself anyway. Glen might have some stuff as well,or someone else on here as I know we have a few avid photographers and videoers.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW-GOPRO-HERO3-SILVER-EDITION-ACTION-CAMCORDER-/390575006252?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_Video_Camcorders&hash=item5af015a22c


----------



## tcr4x4

Thats the one. I cant see how to livestream with a gopro though. Im not sure its possible. They would be good for an edited video though.

Another issue with live streaming the web connection. I just tried it with my laptops webcam and 60meg broadband and it was outputting 7 fps and lagging like a bugger.

Im not sure it will work very well with my HD camcorder, but Ill try it later and see.


----------



## bronc

No need to go into so much trouble just to live stream it. A video would be great!


----------



## garydyke1

Is there going to be a time table of events? Good idea to keep everyone on track.

Many times a 'lets just dial this coffee in' barista jam has turned into a 4 hour 'oh sh1t look at the time' haha


----------



## coffeechap

Yes yes, will be putting together a timetable of events for the day, otherwise it will me a mess


----------



## jpt198

Hi All,

I'd be keen to come up for the day (from Devon), but think I will be in Bergen (any recommendations for norwegian coffee?)

Thinking of a MC2 so pleased it will be included (upgrading my Krups to match my new Gaggia Classic!)

J


----------



## truecksuk

Really looking forward to this. If I actually don't get a chance to go, then atleast we'll all have a great reference point for us in buying our grinders. Interesting AudioBoo by hasbena recently on the importance of a decent grinder - http://audioboo.fm/hasbean

Its amazing how much emphasis is on it. Lately I've just felt I need to sell up and try to just get a decent grinder first! MC2 really isn't up to the job IMHO.

WRT the event, will we have music provided? Maybe a band/ or live music, if so, what kind of music could we have in the background, or will there be NO music









Thanks


----------



## coffeechap

will be chatting to rob tomorrow about facilities and sound system.


----------



## glevum

Spent an hour or so with Dave & Rob at Rave Coffee yesterday and am even more excited about the grind off day. Hats off to Dave for arranging a fantastic venue for a grinder show down. The grinders lined up in the roastery and Dave's Bosco leaver next to Rob's Sanremo, cant wait!


----------



## Glenn

I'm putting together the list of evaluation criteria yet some people seem to be concerned about music and livestreaming (which is prohibitively costly and imo won't really add to the experience)

Please post what 'you' would like to see evaluated so that these can be incorporated into the checklist that will be used against all grinders entered.

The record of information will be very handy for future reference - music won't help the choices at all...


----------



## garydyke1

Inclined to agree Glenn


----------



## coffeechap

and there i was thinking that the theme tune to rocky would be great!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Here is a little flavour of the mazzers going into the grind off, got the mini and the royal back from the printshop and am really happy with the first two, check out the Ferrari red mini!!

View attachment 2515


View attachment 2516


Mazzer mini with cc hopper and cc lever, will post some better photos tomorrow with it next to the royal


----------



## Glenn

Evaluation criteria being finalised this week.

Submissons will be received until 5pm Saturday so the first draft of the evaluation sheet will be created over the weekend.

PM me with details of your grindoff evaluation requests


----------



## bubbajvegas

That is mega,the red really pops,the hopper looks sweet as,can't wait to see the royal


----------



## lookseehear

coffeechap said:


> Here is a little flavour of the mazzers going into the grind off, got the mini and the royal back from the printshop and am really happy with the first two, check out the Ferrari red mini!!
> 
> View attachment 2515
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516
> 
> 
> Mazzer mini with cc hopper and cc lever, will post some better photos tomorrow with it next to the royal


If you don't mind me asking Dave, how much did it cost to get them painted each? Is it powder coat or 'car' type paint. Trying to work out whether its worth spraying my Royal myself.


----------



## coffeechap

You free to talk?


----------



## coffeechap

And for those of you who thought a Mazzer mini was big what about the royal!!


----------



## bubbajvegas

coffeechap said:


> And for those of you who thought a Mazzer mini was big what about the royal!!


Drooooooooooool


----------



## 4085

Things look so much nicer in tart red......!


----------



## glevum

Very nice Dave. A lot better than John Major grey. I will be bringing a Ferrari to check that is Ferrari red.....my sons Matchbox Ferrari.


----------



## coffeechap

Really happy with the paint work that has been done on these, here are a few more mazzer photos to give those of you that have not seen them a little bit of size perspective.

View attachment 2520


View attachment 2521


View attachment 2522


----------



## shrink

amazing work!! I love the red mini. looks so cute

You know, I've been calling Mazzer "maz-er" for the longest time. It was only when someone else called it "matzer" that it suddenly occured to me, that in true italian style, it would be like pizza, razzo, etc.

What do you guys call them? maz-ers or matzers?


----------



## vikingboy

looks like that beast could grind rocks for breaksfast! Pretty in red though


----------



## coffeechap

Of course it has to be as the Italians would say it as it is italian so "matzair" for me


----------



## garydyke1

I think my royal with a custom Bantam Coffee paint job and logo could actually make for a very fitting and capable grinder for guest coffees.


----------



## garydyke1

In Brum its ''Ma'zah''


----------



## coffeechap

Opposite ends of the grind off scale
View attachment 2523


----------



## jeebsy

Mat-za

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coffeechap

And for everyone who thought that the mazzer mini might be a little too big for their kitchen!! He it is next to the highly recommended ( on here) mc2

View attachment 2525


And yes the mini is smaller!!!!

View attachment 2526


----------



## Southpaw

Very nice paintwork







standing the mc2 next to that mini only highlights (to me at least) what a looker the mc2 isn't.


----------



## Glenn

A draft version of the Grindoff Evaluation Form is available for review.

Submissions of any proposed changes should be added to the thread for review no later than 5pm Monday 27 May when the criteria will be finalised.

The aim of this form is to standardise the evaluations across all grinders being evaluated.


----------



## coffeechap

Great work glen really pleased with the layout looks great


----------



## coffeechap

lets hope the forum members give you some feedback on this


----------



## Spukey

That form covers everything i am considering in a grinder, can't wait!


----------



## CoffeeDoc

That looks a very well worked out form, all avenues seem covered.

Paul


----------



## spune

The form looks really well thought out.

Really admiring the dedication and commitment I'm seeing on the forum recently. What a community!

coffeechap - what's the mod you've got there, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## painty

Will you be assessing a cimbali hybrid, coffeechap? Only other parameters I could think of would be quality of grind for full hopper vs. single dose and cleanness of doser sweep, though realise you may well have already considered these and there's a limit to how many things you can do in time available. I'm looking forward to your findings


----------



## coffeechap

Unfortunately the hybrid will not be there, the parameters are not stein stone but will be shortly, so feedback is welcomed.

Spune which mod are you referring to?


----------



## spune

Your newly fashioned hopper!


----------



## HDAV

AS I am considering a grinder and this event is doable it would make sense to be there! What grinders are being compared? too much to hope the ones i am considering are? Also what time will the event run till? I actually have plans that day but might be able to get a pass........ It would be good if there could be a details sticky somewhere for reference.

Date time location format equipment etc. All in one place for ease of reference


----------



## Andy S

Hi Mate Rave Looks great count me in ......


----------



## coffeechap

There will be an update imminent, with a time table of events and all of the grinders that will be there, i have already listed most of this information within this thread so dive in a nd have a look. The start tim will be 11am and will probably run unitl the evening, but people are welcome to come and go as they please.


----------



## coffeechap

News flash...........

Added to the list of grinders at the event is and yes it did unbelievably cost £250.........

Re-badged Mahlkonig k30 !!!!


----------



## HDAV

Where is the list of grinders?


----------



## coffeechap

I believe all is within this thread but just to clarify here is the current list of grinders in the grindoff

iberital mc2

Eureka mignon

mahlkonig vario

mazzer mini

mazzer super jolly

mazzer major

mazzer royal

brasilia rr55 OD

Bezerra bb105

Compak k6

Anfim caimano

la cimbali magnum

compak k10

mahkonig k30

Pharos hand grinder

hopefully have a rancilio rocky there as well

hope this helps


----------



## coffeechap

Ok further request from the organiser (meeeeeeee) below is a list of those that have confirmed and those that have shown an interest in coming, I am organising a BBQ on the day with typical american BBQ cooked very kindly by one of the forum members BIG BEN, I will require confirmation of those of you who widh to eat as we will need to organise the purchase of the food in advance, the approximate cost will £5 per person for food, I would also like a further donation of all attendees of £5 for a something special!!

The List

Coffeehap - Definite

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite

Spukey

Ronsil - Definite

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite

Garydyke - Definite

Andy S - Definite

Bigben - Definite

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Glevum

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

please just copy and paste this list with a confirmed definite next to your name and if you just use the latest list each time i will get the confirmed people list fairly quickly, anyone else that is interested in being there please add your name with confirmation so that i can finalise planning.


----------



## dwalsh1

I'm in on the BBQ Dave and a further £5. My train back to Paddington is 1600hrs so Big Ben better get my grub on early HaHa


----------



## Andy S

Cool Dave food great coffee yes please...count me in ...


----------



## drude

Coffeehap - Definite

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite

Spukey

Ronsil - Definite

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite

Garydyke - Definite

Andy S - Definite

Bigben - Definite

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Glevum

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite

Up for food too - sounds great


----------



## Glenn

A summary of the grinders and attendees is on this link


----------



## Don_your_hat

Coffeehap - Definite

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite

Spukey

Ronsil - Definite

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite

Garydyke - Definite

Andy S - Definite

Bigben - Definite

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Glevum

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite

Don_your_hat - Definite

Sounds great! Can't wait. Count me in for food too please.


----------



## Callum_T

Coffeehap - Definite

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite

Spukey

Ronsil - Definite

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite

Garydyke - Definite

Andy S - Definite

Bigben - Definite

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Glevum

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite

Don_your_hat - Definite

*Callum_T - Definite*



*
*Big drive, but I'm up for it - I'm up for food aswell but I suppose its all time dependant.

Cant wait to get my teeth into it all!


----------



## glevum

Looks like i have to c0ver a work mate who is on holiday. Trying to get out of it. Un confirmed for now. Gutter


----------



## coffeechap

Ok to make it even easier for me please update this list now..... including whether you want food, other sundries will be available to purchase from raves coffee shop. Remeber £5 for food and £5 for a little something special.......

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey

Ronsil - Definite

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food


----------



## jeebsy

Glenn, how long would the drive be from London?


----------



## coffeechap

It's 80 miles


----------



## Mrboots2u

I have prior commitments with people visiting me up north that day , otherwise I'd love to be there . Sure it will be a great day


----------



## Glenn

2 to 2 1/2 hours depending on traffic on M25 & M4


----------



## coffeechap

Are you driving a tractor glenn


----------



## reneb

i guess he's not stopping off at every motorway costas on the way


----------



## reneb

if there's still space and i'm free that weekend i'd like to come along as well.

i'd also be able to give a lift from north london, but will be returning in the afternoon.

we could make a race of it.


----------



## ronsil

coffeechap said:


> Ok to make it even easier for me please update this list now..... including whether you want food, other sundries will be available to purchase from raves coffee shop. Remeber £5 for food and £5 for a little something special.......
> 
> Coffeehap - Definite + food
> 
> Glenn - Definite
> 
> TCR4x4 - Definite
> 
> Bubbajvegas - Definite + food
> 
> Spukey
> 
> Ronsil - Definite + food
> 
> Osrix
> 
> Dwalsh - Definite + food
> 
> Garydyke - Definite
> 
> Andy S - Definite + food
> 
> Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)
> 
> Big Tony
> 
> Trueksuk
> 
> Beebah
> 
> Inaboxmedia- Definite
> 
> Drude - Definite + Food
> 
> Don_your_hat - Definite + Food
> 
> Callum_T - Definite + Food


Updated for food


----------



## reneb

just checked google maps and it's nearer 80 miles from north london so it probably is around 2+ hours depending on traffic.


----------



## jonners

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey

Ronsil - Definite + food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food


----------



## Glenn

coffeechap said:


> Are you driving a tractor glenn


Nope, just know that between J19 and the M4 turnoff there can be considerable delays even at supposedly quiet times


----------



## coffeechap

Just playing, I got back from Tottenham this morning in an hour and 30 minutes!


----------



## HDAV

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey

Ronsil - Definite + food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -


----------



## coffeechap

Is that a definite hdav as we are preparing for numbers now


----------



## HDAV

As definite as i can be at this stage (missus given me the all clear







)


----------



## CoffeeChris

Will the bbq be on in the afternoon or evening? And do you know what time it finishes about

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear

What time is it kicking off? I can potentially make the first hour and a half before heading towards Oxford.


----------



## Spukey

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite + food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -


----------



## reneb

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite + food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb


----------



## Yes Row

2+ hours for 80 miles!

I'm glad I live up north

Sounds like a good day, just sorry I can not make it


----------



## reneb

Yes Row said:


> 2+ hours for 80 miles!
> 
> I'm glad I live up north
> 
> Sounds like a good day, just sorry I can not make it


just getting out of london can take an hour sometimes!

and since i got a ticket on the m1 a few months ago for doing just over 80 i tend to be a bit easier on the throttle these days.


----------



## garydyke1

Depends what time the food is being issued. I cant stay particularly late


----------



## coffeechap

Food will be served during the event as it is a BBQ but the chef will have to leave around 5 and some others have to leave earlier so should be available from 2 pm


----------



## garydyke1

In that case , yes please = food!


----------



## coffeechap

Keep the confirmations coming please

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite + food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Big Tony

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb


----------



## Big Tony

I can't I'm afraid







work can't let me have the time off.. Can't wait for the pics thoughthough


----------



## coffeechap

Ok here is the most up to date list, there a still places available for others to come, the more the merrier ( to a point ) have really enjoyed putting this all together and am pretty sure it is going to be a fantastic day for everyone.

Keep the confirmations coming please

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite + food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb-


----------



## CoffeeChris

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite + food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb-


----------



## badger28

Am in! I am a veggie though, so happy to sort myself out with food if it is easier!


----------



## coffeechap

Ok lastest list, for the veggies among us, we can get some vegetarian grub on the go, and we will be using a couple of barbeques that we can separate out, for meat and non meat...

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite + food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb-

Badger28 - Definite


----------



## coffeechap

there will be a time table of events published over the weekend, to give people an idea of what is going on and at what times, it will be a very full day with lots of coffee related activities, I spoke to Rob today aand he is really looking forward to the day and hosting us, as for me the work keeps coming ini thick and fast, but thanks to everyone who has helped and contributed so far, the generosity of folk on here is why the forum is so good.......


----------



## coffeechap

Having sat on a lot of grinders for a long time in anticipation and preperation for this event and being asked by several members about the availability of the grinders after the event I thought it would be an idea to list the grinders with a rough guide price for those who are interested. Any grinders that are left over ater the event will be going straight onto the bay of shame, as they have been part of my life for way to long now. If you are interested in a grinder then just put your name next to it we will sort out the finer details nearer the time, please understand that all of the grinders have been subject to my preparation and quite a few have new burrs in them.

Mazzer Mini (red) £275

Mazzer super jolly (silver) £300

Compak k6 (black) £200

Compak K10 (black) £400

Anfim Caimano (stainless steel) £325

Brassilia RR55 OD (silver) poss x 2 £350

Eureka mignon doser (£150)

MC2 Doserless and doser version (£80 each) *necromantic*

OE Pharos hand grinder (£200)

Not sure on the others yet as some of them like the mazzer major will become electronic doserless versions in the near future..

I have spoken to glenn and he is happy for this format currently.


----------



## glevum

Nice grinder line up


----------



## nekromantik

Cheers









Im for the Doserless version.

Is £80 final price or will you decide after the event? Just wanting to confirm so I can get funds ready in time.


----------



## drude

I'm possibly interested in a Brassilia, but I need to see one in the flesh to check it will fit in my small corner of the kitchen, and to consider how it performs of course - consider this a tentative expression of interest.


----------



## Spukey

I am also interested in a brasillia and possibly the k10 but who knows haha


----------



## Spukey

I will Let the grind off decide for me!


----------



## jpt198

Hi all,

Can I put my name against the other MC2? I'll defer to Booyip if he's keen as I crashed his thread on the wanted post,

Thanks!

J


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Now that the start time looks like a civilised 11am this sounds like good fun. Rave coffee looks great. Are we allowed to bring along our other halves? He isn't into coffee like me, but he does love a BBQ. 

Also I might be v. interested in the eureka mignon afterwards if no-one else has pipped in thus far. Any pics?


----------



## coffeechap

As it happens yes the pictures are here.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10187-Stripping-and-rebuilding-a-mignon&highlight=Stripping+mignon


----------



## coffeechap

yes if you look at the strip down thread i posted you will see the mignon.


----------



## badger28

I am in for food too now that I know there will be veggie stuff!


----------



## coffeechap

have to my dismay noticed the lack of the finer gender in the participants attending the grindoff and would like to extend invites to partners if they are so inclined, would also be great to get more of the girls/women or whatever is politiclly correct these days, to come along too, so dont be shy the more the merrier.


----------



## coffeechap

Having sat on a lot of grinders for a long time in anticipation and preperation for this event and being asked by several members about the availability of the grinders after the event I thought it would be an idea to list the grinders with a rough guide price for those who are interested. Any grinders that are left over ater the event will be going straight onto the bay of shame, as they have been part of my life for way to long now. If you are interested in a grinder then just put your name next to it we will sort out the finer details nearer the time, please understand that all of the grinders have been subject to my preparation and quite a few have new burrs in them.

Mazzer Mini (red) £275

Mazzer super jolly (silver) £300

Compak k6 (black) £200

Compak K10 (black) £400 [email protected]

Anfim Caimano (stainless steel) £325

Brassilia RR55 OD (silver) poss x 2 £350 Drude, Spukey

Eureka mignon doser (£150) Coffeediva

MC2 Doserless and doser version (£80 each) Nekromantik, jpt198

OE Pharos hand grinder (£200)

Not sure on the others yet as some of them like the mazzer major will become electronic doserless versions in the near future..

I have spoken to glenn and he is happy for this format currently. please note that placing your name next to a grinder does not automatically entitle you to that grinder, but i will prioritise the availability to those that have put there name on here, so just copy and paste this list adding your name to a grinder of your liking.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

coffeechap said:


> have to my dismay noticed the lack of the finer gender in the participants attending the grindoff and would like to extend invites to partners if they are so inclined, would also be great to get more of the girls/women or whatever is politiclly correct these days, to come along too, so dont be shy the more the merrier.


Super will drag OH along, although he has just rolled his eyes and groaned at this prospect. Are there other women on these here fora? It's a bit like an old hobby I had which often resulted in me getting up silly early and going to meet randoms for events . . . . diving!

Thanks for putting my name next to the mignon. I had originally been thinking of a doserless grinder, but it is so cute and I don't think I can go wrong with that as a first espresso grinder until I learn the ropes.


----------



## nekromantik

coffeechap said:


> I have spoken to glenn and he is happy for this format currently. please note that placing your name next to a grinder does not automatically entitle you to that grinder, but i will prioritise the availability to those that have put there name on here, so just copy and paste this list adding your name to a grinder of your liking.


How will the allocation work?

By the way, the way I spelt my name is correct. Its based on a movie. lol

Just in case you thought I could not spell!


----------



## ronsil

coffeechap said:


> Coffeehap - Definite + food
> 
> Glenn - Definite + food
> 
> TCR4x4 - Definite
> 
> Bubbajvegas - Definite + food
> 
> Spukey - Definite + food
> 
> Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food
> 
> Osrix
> 
> Dwalsh - Definite + food
> 
> Garydyke - Definite + food
> 
> Andy S - Definite + food
> 
> Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)
> 
> Trueksuk
> 
> Beebah
> 
> Inaboxmedia- Definite + food
> 
> Drude - Definite + Food
> 
> Don_your_hat - Definite + Food
> 
> Callum_T - Definite + Food
> 
> jonners - Definite + Food
> 
> HDAV -
> 
> Reneb-
> 
> Badger28 - Definite


Just added another one, my Daughter looking at a replacement grinder for husband, + veggie food for two.









How would you like to handle the pennies for the food + the £5 for whatever the other 'thing' is? Cash into the DSOL account or cash on the day?


----------



## alisingh

"*Super will drag OH along, although he has just rolled his eyes and groaned at this prospect. Are there other women on these here fora? "*



*
*Yes, Me! - So another woman will probably be there! Haven't asked OH yet, but expect the rolling eyes and groan response too. May be on my own , then - unless there is some football or cricket on the tele in an adjacent room.


----------



## alisingh

Wow. My other half has actually said "That sounds interesting" !!! So, Dave, if you are reading this, please can you put us down for attendance and food.


----------



## coffeechap

Up to date list folks

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb- Definite - + Food (vegetarian)

Badger28 - Definite

Alisingh - definite +1 and 2 for food

coffeediva - definite +1


----------



## glevum

Having sat on a lot of grinders for a long time in anticipation and preperation for this event and being asked by several members about the availability of the grinders after the event I thought it would be an idea to list the grinders with a rough guide price for those who are interested. Any grinders that are left over ater the event will be going straight onto the bay of shame, as they have been part of my life for way to long now. If you are interested in a grinder then just put your name next to it we will sort out the finer details nearer the time, please understand that all of the grinders have been subject to my preparation and quite a few have new burrs in them.

Mazzer Mini (red) £275

Mazzer super jolly (silver) £300

Compak k6 (black) £200

Compak K10 (black) £400 [email protected]

Anfim Caimano (stainless steel) £325

Brassilia RR55 OD (silver) poss x 2 £350 Drude, Spukey, Glevum (CHR)

Eureka mignon doser (£150) Coffeediva

MC2 Doserless and doser version (£80 each) Nekromantik, jpt198

OE Pharos hand grinder (£200)

Not sure on the others yet as some of them like the mazzer major will become electronic doserless versions in the near future..

I have spoken to glenn and he is happy for this format currently. please note that placing your name next to a grinder does not automatically entitle you to that grinder, but i will prioritise the availability to those that have put there name on here, so just copy and paste this list adding your name to a grinder of your liking.

Last edited by coffeechap; 21 Hours Ago at 06:24.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Okay I think I've had brain failure. I can't come along to the grind off







as I am actually going to Has Bean towers for espresso and latte art training for the day







. I booked this a couple of months ago and forgot which date it was on.

Still interested in the mignon if that can be arranged, but understand if not.


----------



## Glenn

I'm working on some of the timings this evening and hope to have a proposed running order for the day online later tonight.

Not long now...


----------



## jpt198

Hi All,

How tight are we on space?

If I get back from my work trip, would I be able to come along? (perhaps with my wife?). I prob won't know until quite near the time, and may not be able to make the 11am start. No probs if not.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## Sami

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb- Definite - + Food (vegetarian)

Badger28 - Definite

Alisingh - definite +1 and 2 for food

coffeediva - definite +1

Sami - Definite + Food


----------



## jeebsy

Who's heading through from London? I need to get this weekend out the way first, but might be tempted to try and make arrangements for this on Monday or Tuesday...


----------



## coffeechap

Try Glenn if he still has room


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Just updating to take my name off since as mentioned above I will be off learning to make proper espresso and latte art.









Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb- Definite - + Food (vegetarian)

Badger28 - Definite

Alisingh - definite +1 and 2 for food

Sami - Definite + Food


----------



## coffeechap

Having sat on a lot of grinders for a long time in anticipation and preperation for this event and being asked by several members about the availability of the grinders after the event I thought it would be an idea to list the grinders with a rough guide price for those who are interested. Any grinders that are left over ater the event will be going straight onto the bay of shame, as they have been part of my life for way to long now. If you are interested in a grinder then just put your name next to it we will sort out the finer details nearer the time, please understand that all of the grinders have been subject to my preparation and quite a few have new burrs in them.

Mazzer Mini (red) £275

Mazzer super jolly (silver) £300

Compak k6 (black) £200

Compak K10 (black) £400 [email protected]

Anfim Caimano (stainless steel) £325

Brassilia RR55 OD (silver) poss x 2 £350 Drude, Spukey, Glevum (CHR)

Eureka mignon doserless

MC2 Doserless and doser version (£70 doserless as spout has crack in it, £80 for the doser version) , jpt198

OE Pharos hand grinder (£200)

Not sure on the others yet as some of them like the mazzer major will become electronic doserless versions in the near future..

I have spoken to glenn and he is happy for this format currently. please note that placing your name next to a grinder does not automatically entitle you to that grinder, but i will prioritise the availability to those that have put there name on here, so just copy and paste this list adding your name to a grinder of your liking.

Just updated the price of the MC2 and eureka no longer available.


----------



## Glenn

I have worked through the Coffee Forums UK Grind Off Evaluation Form (download here) and guestimate that each grinder evaluation will take 20 - 30 minutes to perform

This time includes cleaning down the grinder before the next team takes over.

Therefore working in pairs of threes we should be able to evaluate most grinders of interest and share the results, also giving us the numbers to evaluate grinders side-by-side

I plan on entering the results into a spreadsheet so that we can grade these after the event

The forms will be scanned for viewing online as well

The day starts at 1100 and I would imagine a break at 1230-1315 than then again at 1500-1530 where we down tools and socialise

There is no set rigid format for the day and I am sure Dave will be along sometime soon to fill in the gaps


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks just wanted to chuck up an itinary for the days events to add a bit of structure, these times are flexible and will be altered if necessary on the day

Time	Event

1100	Meet and greet, evaluation teams formed introduction to the day

1130	Grinder evaluations begin with small teams of three going from grinder to grinder conducting the first Phase of tests

Team 1 - Grind amount over a ten second period by weight and temperature of grinds leaving the burr exit chute. (scales and laser thermometer provided)

Glenn follows on from team one with Tom taking photos of grind consistency, fluffyness and clumpiness and scoring accordingly

Team 2 - Grind retention, so 16 grams in then weight of grinds after grinding and thwacking if necessary use portafilter with basket to test cleanliness

Dave follows team and evaluates noise of grinders.

Team 3 - Size and ease of adjustment measurements taken and recorded on sheet of the grinder (this is dimensions as per the grind off specification)

Gary follows team and assesses the ease of cleaning of the grinder

1300hrs	Break, time for food and chat (tamp pressure competition during break) results recorded.

1330hrs Latte art master class by expert barista, folled by hands on experience using the four test machines, shots pulled on Sanremo UKBC spec machine.

1430hrs	Final taste tests, ( each grinder dialled in to sanremo and tested for two shots, then two shots on the Bosco ) taste evaluation conducted by Glenn, Gary and Rob (Rave)

Each grinder then moves down to the home machines and similar tests carried out by second group of three, all results recorded and comparisons made to give overall score.

1600hrs	Introduction to cupping, carried out by Rob all participants invited, during cupping evaluation sheets collated and scores displayed on board (Dave and Glenn)

1700hrs Results followed by farewells


----------



## coffeechap

Would also like to add that I am really looking forward to enjoying this event as the run up has been exhausting


----------



## coffeechap

forgot to metion if anyone sees anything i have missed just let me know


----------



## coffeechap

Another small update folks, for those of you who have never seen or played with the more expensive grinders available, the following grinders will be there in addition to the ones already mentioned in the gindoff list K30, mazzer royal and K10.....

Eureka Mythos

Versalab

Mazzer Robur


----------



## coffeechap

This is the up to date list of grinders available to purchase at the grindoff with the current interested parties, they will get first dibs on the grinders.

Mazzer Mini (red) £275

Mazzer super jolly (silver) £300

Compak k6 (black) £200

Anfim Caimano (stainless steel) £325

Brassilia RR55 OD (silver) poss x 2 £350 Drude, Spukey, Glevum (CHR)

MC2 Doserless and doser version (doserless £70 doser £80 ) jpt198

OE Pharos hand grinder (£200)

Mahlkonig vario (£250)

Mahlkonig k30 (£750)

Eureka mdx (£150)

Eureka mignon courtesy of bella barista (£230)


----------



## reneb

coffeechap said:


> Would also like to add that I am really looking forward to enjoying this event as the run up has been exhausting


I'm sure everyone who is going massively appreciates the huge effort you have put in to this, from arranging the venue, to sourcing and preparing the many grinders required, sorting out beans, evaluation forms, food, special paint jobs







, general organisation etc. It is a big undertaking and its the generosity and enthusiasm of members like yourself which makes this forum what it is. I'm sure those who can't make it also really appreciate all that you, Glenn and Rob have done. This is a unique opportunity to compare a wide range of grinders and will undoubtedly help many people make a much better informed decision on what grinder to buy.


----------



## Glenn

This time next week....


----------



## HDAV

Dont suppose any chance of there being an Ascaso i1 or i2 added to the list is there? Only ask as thats about where my funds will stretch unless another £150 Vario or mignon pops up.......


----------



## 4085

Whats your budget HDAV?


----------



## HDAV

Realistically £150 is what I want to spend..... But I will know more after the grind off!


----------



## coffeechap

what about the eureka mdx that is in the line up, I only want £150 for that!!


----------



## coffeechap

Have Updated the grinders that are available and ammended a couple of prices

Mazzer Mini (red) £250

Mazzer super jolly (silver) £300

Compak k6 (black) £200

Anfim Caimano (stainless steel) £300

Brassilia RR55 OD (silver) poss x 2 £350 Drude, Spukey, Glevum (CHR)

MC2 Doserless and doser version (doserless £70 doser £80 ) jpt198

OE Pharos hand grinder (£200)

Mahlkonig vario (£250)

Mahlkonig k30 (£650)

Eureka mdx (£150)

Eureka mignon courtesy of bella barista (£230)

The other two mazzers, Royal and Major, will be available once I have converted them fully to electronic doserless versions, Royal has the auberins timer fitted and almost new titanium burrs, only selling it as i have a kony coming, the major is due to be resprayed and have an auberins timer and doserless chute added not sure what I want for them yet!!


----------



## robti

Hi Dave

Any chance of some pics of the actual grinders (might make some peoples mind up)

Robert


----------



## jonners

coffeechap said:


> what about the eureka mdx that is in the line up, I only want £150 for that!!


I might be interested - have put my name against it.

Mazzer Mini (red) £250

Mazzer super jolly (silver) £300

Compak k6 (black) £200

Anfim Caimano (stainless steel) £300

Brassilia RR55 OD (silver) poss x 2 £350 Drude, Spukey, Glevum (CHR)

MC2 Doserless and doser version (doserless £70 doser £80 ) jpt198

OE Pharos hand grinder (£200)

Mahlkonig vario (£250)

Mahlkonig k30 (£650)

Eureka mdx (£150) jonners

Eureka mignon courtesy of bella barista (£230)


----------



## HDAV

coffeechap said:


> what about the eureka mdx that is in the line up, I only want £150 for that!!


I am going to wait till i have seen them and in operation, most importantly heard them and how loud they are!


----------



## coffeechap

I am going to leave it all until the grind off, where people get the chance to see them and play with them in the flesh, I dont want this to be about buying the grinders if people want them on the day then great, otherwise I will put detailed photos of each one on here the week after for anyone that might be interested and if there is no interest, off too auction they will go.


----------



## jpt198

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb- Definite - + Food (vegetarian)

Badger28 - Definite

Alisingh - definite +1 and 2 for food

Sami - Definite + Food

jpt198 (Jon) - hopeful + 1 hopeful (sorry for begin vague - will confirm soon!)


----------



## coffeechap

Although some of you may not have made your mind up yet, i really would appreciate if those who have put their name on the list and who have not already done so, kindly annotate if they are confirmed and whether you would like food, as logistically i will have to buy the food on thursday and will only cater for thse who have confirmed. Thanks


----------



## emin-j

jonners said:


> I might be interested - have put my name against it.
> 
> Mazzer Mini (red) £250
> 
> Mazzer super jolly (silver) £300
> 
> Compak k6 (black) £200
> 
> Anfim Caimano (stainless steel) £300
> 
> Brassilia RR55 OD (silver) poss x 2 £350 Drude, Spukey, Glevum (CHR)
> 
> MC2 Doserless and doser version (doserless £70 doser £80 ) jpt198
> 
> OE Pharos hand grinder (£200)
> 
> Mahlkonig vario (£250)
> 
> Mahlkonig k30 (£650)
> 
> Eureka mdx (£150) jonners,emin-j
> 
> Eureka mignon courtesy of bella barista (£230)


Have added my name against the Eureka mdx cc if jonners or any of the guys at the grindoff isn't interested,cheers.


----------



## Dave.wilton

Coffeechap, I'm interested in the K6 but I'm afraid I'm not at the grindoff. I'm sure you would prefer to sell to those there but if you are happy to post I will pay the additional price.

Mazzer Mini (red) £250

Mazzer super jolly (silver) £300

Compak k6 (black) £200 - Dave wilton (not at grind off)

Anfim Caimano (stainless steel) £300

Brassilia RR55 OD (silver) poss x 2 £350 Drude, Spukey, Glevum (CHR)

MC2 Doserless and doser version (doserless £70 doser £80 ) jpt198

OE Pharos hand grinder (£200)

Mahlkonig vario (£250)

Mahlkonig k30 (£650)

Eureka mdx (£150) jonners,emin-j

Eureka mignon courtesy of bella barista (£230)


----------



## reneb

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb- Definite

Badger28 - Definite

Alisingh - definite +1 and 2 for food

Sami - Definite + Food

jpt198 (Jon) - hopeful + 1 hopeful (sorry for begin vague - will confirm soon!)

updated as won't be having food, not sure why i was down for food - hope that's ok.


----------



## Glenn

If anyone from London requires a ride I will be leaving from Edgware / Stanmore (Northern / Jubilee lines) at approx. 0815-0830

PM me to arrange a ride

I will be staying until after 5pm


----------



## jpt198

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb- Definite

Badger28 - Definite

Alisingh - definite +1 and 2 for food

Sami - Definite + Food

jpt198 (Jon) - hopeful + 1 hopeful - no food


----------



## macinato

Sorry for the late addition, only just sorted out work call out arrangements!!

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb- Definite

Badger28 - Definite

Alisingh - definite +1 and 2 for food

Sami - Definite + Food

jpt198 (Jon) - hopeful + 1 hopeful - no food

macinato- Definite + Food


----------



## 4085

At the grind Off, will be a selection of wood pf handles, and lever handles and steam/water tips.i have a set fitted to my L1, so if any other owners are interested, I will post details and pics after the event so that those who do not attend can get to see. in a nutshell, Duncan can make any shape from any available wood. he will only turn English wood so none of your exotic rainforest stuff please!

Apart from the L1, we will start off with pf handles but since there is such a variety of water and steam tips, we will have to have a sample or pics plus measurements to proceed

A little preview


----------



## robti

Can i ask if you considered making the small handles the same shape as the large one only smaller and if so why you didn't go ahead

Robert


----------



## 4085

That has been done. I should have added that whatever shape your pf handle is, you can have the same shape for your steam/water. There will be more photos of this to come but I want to leave them and the prices until after saturday. The ones are my machine are just a work in progress


----------



## glevum

Would like a price for a steam, water and e61 lever for a Bezzera ( same style and size as a Strega in that wood on your L1)


----------



## 4085

Mark, I can get the info from Dave. I will publish the rest of the pics and prices on sunday and you can see the different styles of handle. You will lose the snake end as there is no way of getting that onto a handle. All the handles are the same price, unless a wood is chosen that is going to be far more expensive to source, like for example walnut. The handles I have are oak, which have been put into a sealed container with ammonia which brings out the dark grain. The sycamore ones are also quite beautiful!


----------



## glevum

Thank you Dave, Dont want the Pf handle done, just 3 knobs


----------



## garydyke1

Can we have name badges please?

Im wearing my antique coffeeforums.co.uk tee-shirt obviously


----------



## garydyke1

I think name-badges displaying forum name and real name would be useful!

Im wearing my veteran coffeeforums.co.uk/garydyke1 t-shirt from back in the day !


----------



## Spazbarista

Won't be coming, as wont be home this weekend, otherwise Id have come to say hello.

BUT....

next but one unit next to Rave is an artisan ice-cream maker.....

It's good..

It's damn good....


----------



## garydyke1

Expobarista said:


> Won't be coming, as wont be home this weekend, otherwise Id have come to say hello.
> 
> BUT....
> 
> next but one unit next to Rave is an artisan ice-cream maker.....
> 
> It's good..
> 
> It's damn good....


I hate you. do they sell to the public? I suspect Ill be going home with a boot full


----------



## Spazbarista

Yes they do..... they have a seated area too


----------



## aphelion

Real shame I can't make this, sounds like it's gonna be epic!

Look forward to hearing back from you guys (on my next shiny investment!)


----------



## ronsil

Expobarista said:


> next but one unit next to Rave is an artisan ice-cream maker.It's damn good....


Do you happen to know if they do 'sugar free'/diabetic ice -cream?


----------



## Spazbarista

I don't know, Ron. It's a 10 second walk from the roastery though


----------



## Glenn

Really looking forward to meeting lots of new members tomorrow and putting faces to the names

Packing the car now with a few Coffee Forums UK KeepCups and TempTags too


----------



## Squarehead

Hi Dave, thanks for sorting the filter out for me last week, got all the pipework done and filter hooked up. Just need to sort pressure gauge and I'm away. Will be popping in to grind off to see what's occurring at some stage tomorrow and hopefully learn a lot of stuff in the process. In the meantime, I realised today that my tamper doesn't fit my new portafilter for the La San Marco 85 16m Prac. So if anyone reading this has one they can sell tomorrow would be interested in purchasing before I hit ebay. Thanks and see you tomorrow. (Can't wait to check Rave out too, can't believe it's only 15 minute drive from where I live, it could become my second home). Steve


----------



## alisingh

Glenn said:


> Really looking forward to meeting lots of new members tomorrow and putting faces to the names
> 
> Packing the car now with a few Coffee Forums UK KeepCups and TempTags too


Trying to send message from phone . Don't know if it will work . Looking forward to meeting people tomorrow


----------



## tcr4x4

Dave is ready to take your orders!







See you all tomorrow!

  

Grind Off prep by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## garydyke1

Cant wait for tomorrow + a go on that San Remo


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Very sorry not to be able to make it but am in Italy at present. Have a great day all who attend. My contribution is another picture of a lovely italian machine.

Paul


----------



## spune

aphelion said:


> Real shame I can't make this, sounds like it's gonna be epic!
> 
> Look forward to hearing back from you guys (on my next shiny investment!)


Should be brilliant! I've got me pennies saved...


----------



## HDAV

Looking forward to it!


----------



## beebah

Hi I'll definitely be able to come and I'm just finishing some oatmeal & raisin cookies! If it's possible I'd love to join in the barbecue but I realise it's a bit late.

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah - Definite + food (if possible)

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV -

Reneb- Definite

Badger28 - Definite

Alisingh - definite +1 and 2 for food

Sami - Definite + Food

jpt198 (Jon) - hopeful + 1 hopeful - no food

macinato- Definite + Food


----------



## bignorry

unfortunately wont be coming down,had hoped right up to last night that I could. So hope everyone enjoys the day

" COME ON THE MAZZER'S"


----------



## HDAV

Coffeehap - Definite + food

Glenn - Definite + food

TCR4x4 - Definite

Bubbajvegas - Definite + food

Spukey - Definite + food

Ronsil - Definite 2 + 2 veggie food

Osrix

Dwalsh - Definite + food

Garydyke - Definite + food

Andy S - Definite + food

Bigben - Definite - cooking food (good at BBQs)

Trueksuk

Beebah - Definite + food (if possible)

Inaboxmedia- Definite + food

Drude - Definite + Food

Don_your_hat - Definite + Food

Callum_T - Definite + Food

jonners - Definite + Food

HDAV - Definite + Food if possible at this lagte hour

Reneb- Definite

Badger28 - Definite

Alisingh - definite +1 and 2 for food

Sami - Definite + Food

jpt198 (Jon) - hopeful + 1 hopeful - no food

macinato- Definite + Food

will be there about 12


----------



## Don_your_hat

Really enjoyed the Grind Off and nice to meet everyone. Useful day for me and I look forward to hearing the results and seeing the pics. Thanks to all those involved.

Matt


----------



## macinato

Yeah I'll second that!! A really interesting day, great to put faces to names. Thanks to Dave & Glenn for arranging it all, to Mark for some excellent barista tips & beautiful latte art, to Rob @ Rave for putting up with us all & to JD for his tasty "Yankee" burgers.....Top job all of you!!!

Until the next time.....

Chris.


----------



## drude

Just back from the grind off with my new grinder. Great to meet so many forum members, and to play around with such a range of kit. Huge thanks to Dave for what must have taken many, many hours to organise and set up, and also for a stunning shot which was the last one he pulled on his beloved Bosco. Thanks also to Rob at Rave for hosting, Glenn, and Matt for his latte art demo.

My next post will probably be in the for sale forum.


----------



## dwalsh1

Thanks Dave. Also thanks to JD (Bigben) for the lifts to and from the station, thanks to [email protected], To Glenn and to Mark for all the useful tips









dennis


----------



## Sami

I concur with everyone else. Great stuff everyone who helped out and showed up!

But most importantly, as a result of today's event my texturing woes have been resolved - does life get any better? Probably not.

I feel a belated free pour Friday entry in the pipeline...


----------



## coffeechap

I am exhausted but wanted to thank our missed hero Tom for all the behind the lens work


----------



## ronsil

Thanks to everyone who organised & took part today.

As I said elsewhere may there be many more occasions like this:good:







:good:


----------



## garydyke1

Smashing day & smashed synapses. Some cool people on this forum & great to meet peeps in the flesh.

Came away with the funky green ceramic-coated portafilter spouts which needed a washer to fit flush, however the beautiful mouse-tail are to die for ....My tamper is base-less (thanks Callum!!







)

Thanks to Dave , Glenn , Rob, etc etc EVERYONE that showed up.


----------



## Spukey

Yes thanks to Dave, Glen and all who attended! Great day and some brilliant people were met, even if most of you were southern softies!


----------



## tcr4x4

coffeechap said:


> I am exhausted but wanted to thank our missed hero Tom for all the behind the lens work


I did nothing mate, you, Glenn and Rob made it all happen, I just stood around being nosey!

Great to meet everyone and a very enlightening experience. People pay a lot of money for experiences and training like that. Happy to be a part of it!


----------



## drude

Forgot to say thanks to bubbajvegas for the Brasilia, and as Dave said, to Tom for the pics. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## glevum

drude said:


> Forgot to say thanks to bubbajvegas for the Brasilia, and as Dave said, to Tom for the pics. Can't wait to see them.


Like to here your differences between the RR55 & the Mignon with the Silvia


----------



## drude

Not had a chance to test it yet - had plenty of coffee today so I won't get to try it until tomorrow. However, it performed very well at the grind off.


----------



## tcr4x4

A few quick teasers! Plently more to come plus I'll be putting together some video of the event also in the next week or so.

  
​
  
​
  
​
  
​
  
​


----------



## Glenn

Fantastic, thanks Tom!


----------



## jpt198

Hi Guys,

thanks for organising a fantastic day - really enjoyed it, and so interesting!

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Callum_T

Photos look good Tom, had a great day got home about 8 30 which wasn't too bad.

Thanks to Dave, Glenn and Rave for putting up the event. Like most have said it was nice to meet everyone even if I was a little tentative at first.


----------



## dsc

Damn, shame I couldn't make it. Hopefully I'll be around for the pro event.

Waiting for more photos!

Regards,

T.


----------



## Glenn

Coffeechap (right) presenting Rob (Rave) with a tamper as thanks for hosting the Coffee Forums UK team at the Grindoff today

after our barista of the day Mark demonstrates how not to serve a milky drink


----------



## haz_pro

Pictures look great, annoyed I couldn't make it; family eh!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

haz_pro said:


> Pictures look great, annoyed I couldn't make it; family eh!


Same here,







will definitely make it next year.


----------



## bubbajvegas

It was a fantastic day and for myself a fantastic weekend with Dave and mark(coffeechap,spukey),

Thanks to Dave and everyone involved,a great success

Met some nice folks and learnt a lot,look forward to results and photos


----------



## Spukey

bubbajvegas said:


> It was a fantastic day and for myself a fantastic weekend with Dave and mark(coffeechap,spukey),
> 
> Thanks to Dave and everyone involved,a great success
> 
> Met some nice folks and learnt a lot,look forward to results and photos


Get that sig changed you prick haha Mythos owning, Bosco cleaning chump! Is it plumbed in yet?, i am just about to ram some Jampit into the porlex and see what happens, probably not what i experienced from the Bosco yesterday lol


----------



## CoffeeDoc

I am glad that everyone had such a good day. I am very sorry not to have been there. Thanks to Dave and Glen for organising the day, hopefully there will be a similar event next year.

Paul


----------



## 4515

Sounds like a great day was had by all. Home commitments meant that I couldnt make the event. Will try to get along to the next event

Looking forward to the results


----------



## HDAV

Thanks also to the guy running the BBQ! Didnt get his name Dave if you can pass this link on to him http://grillstock.co.uk/ Might see him there next year.


----------



## Spukey

That was JD (Bigben on here i think), the man is a legend! Quite possibly the funniest man i have ever met! I was in stitches yesterday!


----------



## Glenn

JD is a legend. Couldn't have had a better grill king. Powered by cupcakes and oatmeal & raisin cookies, JD knocked out the burgers and sausages. Thanks dude


----------



## robti

Sounds like i missed a great day, just too far to travel but hopefully i will be able to attend what ever little event you guys plan next, also would like to thank Dave for organising it, and put a seed in his mind FURTHER NORTH next time









Robert


----------



## tcr4x4

More photos now uploaded to my website as too many to post on the forum. You can reach the gallery here

www.tcrphotography.co.uk/grindoff

or view a slideshow of all images here

http://www.tcrphotography.co.uk/grindoff/slideshow

Currently editing the video together, a lot to fit in whilst trying to keep it interesting!


----------



## lookseehear

I'm also gutted to have missed it, I'll be at the next one!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Glenn

Nice work Tom! (tcr4x4)


----------



## tcr4x4

This might take a while!!

Just pre rendering one mulitangle clip to edit down and insert into the final video has so far taken 52 minutes and has 40 mins remaining :-/

Still only half way through the final edit, so Im thinking the final render might take an age to complete!

  

video by TCR4x4, on Flickr
​


----------



## Big Tony

Well done guys.. Sad to have missed it. Great pics though


----------



## robti

Tom

First of all thanks for these as it lets the people that couldn't attend get an insight into the days activities, is there any chance of some captions on the pics to explain either who's in it or whats happening in that shot ?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## drude

Some superb pics there, Tom - very impressed.


----------



## tcr4x4

Yeah, I will caption them all as best I can, quite a lot to get through!!



robti said:


> Tom
> 
> First of all thanks for these as it lets the people that couldn't attend get an insight into the days activities, is there any chance of some captions on the pics to explain either who's in it or whats happening in that shot ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert


----------



## tcr4x4

Video now online. Not the most slick and polished thing ever to be made, but Im no filmmaker!

Watch in HD for the full coffee effect!


----------



## drude

Very cool video. Tom, I love the way you have two cameras running during the latte art demo and then keep popping up in the shot taking stills - nicely set up.


----------



## tcr4x4

Shame I couldn't get the side view a bit wider and higher, but my camcorder wouldn't go wider and it was against the wall as it was. Nevermind, at least it shows some of what Mark was doing.


----------



## Squarehead

Yes thanks to Dave, Glen and all who attended! Great day and some brilliant people were met, even if most of you were southern softies! Ha, ha......yes was nice to meet you Spukey and get some tips from you, good to have some northern grit there to sort all of us southern metrosexuals out. Yoooooooooooooorkshire.


----------



## spune

Looks like you folks had a great time! Looking forward to results.


----------



## bignorry

Really disappointed to have missed it.Great video .

Norry


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Great Video. When are you posting the results?


----------



## Glenn

Results will be posted later in the week once all entered onto a spreadsheet for review


----------



## coffeechap

Great video Tom, looking forward to seeing the results later in the week, and looking forward the " grind off 2 clash of the titans"


----------



## coffeechap

Just a small thing but if any of the attendees inadvertently forgot to pay the £5 or any money for any food then please just paypal gift me to [email protected] as the money was a bit light folks. Thanks


----------



## jeebsy

coffeechap said:


> looking forward the " grind off 2 clash of the titans"


Might not be a fair fight with the Mythos in there now!


----------



## reneb

looks like this was a great event - i was gutted to miss this but was ill on the day. really looking forward to seeing the results. by the way, great photos and great video tcr4x4.


----------



## ronsil

jeebsy said:


> Might not be a fair fight with the Mythos in there now!


The Versalab will be fighting its corner:act-up:


----------



## coffeechap

ronsil said:


> The Versalab will be fighting its corner:act-up:


As will..... Mazzer Robur e, Mazzer Royal e, Elektra Niño, Compak k10 fresh, anfim super caimano od, k30, and others..


----------



## robti

Do we have any info on when or where for this ?


----------



## coffeechap

Yes rob will be sometime in October, will be at rave again as I will be running it again and it will need to be near me, unless someone can find an equal venue at nil cost on use and beans and transport of grinders. But should be plenty of time for those that really want to be there to sort out accommodation, driving, or flights, in fact if I get a date out next month, tickets on gains and planes will be very low in advance.

The essence of the next event will be much more focused on the output performance of the grinders so plenty of time to dial in the grinders properly, an element which was severely lacking on this last event!!. I believe that the final taste scores from this event will be re-run over time with constant updates as unfortunately the shots were not pulled inline with the roasters recommendations and thus could not really but judged correctly.

The next event will also have more fun elements centred on coffee as well, so should be another great day for all those that get there, I for one would love to see more of the members at the next event.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ooh October near my birthday ! Plus is I will be off work , minus I might have other things arranged for me !


----------



## 4085

Can I make a suggestion please. Let us make it a more official sort of event. these things cannot fund themselves and it is not ideal relying upon Rave and Dave and the likes to run these things for nowt. I propose £10 per ticket, with lunch on top of that. The freeloaders will not come. it means those who do are showing commitment by buying tickets (in advance). It also means that a calendar month beforehand, if not enough tickets have been sold then the event can be binned.

These events could be run 2 or 3 times a year but they have to return business to the commercial sponsor and be rewarding to the organiser, Dave. There are still some issues from this last event, namely a shortfall of funds from the revenue for lunch, and the revenue for coffee drunk.


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> Can I make a suggestion please. Let us make it a more official sort of event. these things cannot fund themselves and it is not ideal relying upon Rave and Dave and the likes to run these things for nowt. I propose £10 per ticket, with lunch on top of that. The freeloaders will not come. it means those who do are showing commitment by buying tickets (in advance). It also means that a calendar month beforehand, if not enough tickets have been sold then the event can be binned.
> 
> These events could be run 2 or 3 times a year but they have to return business to the commercial sponsor and be rewarding to the organiser, Dave. There are still some issues from this last event, namely a shortfall of funds from the revenue for lunch, and the revenue for coffee drunk.


Really sound points there, I have not been here long , but it does seem there is the potential as a group of people to leverage some deals via group buying ( some of which have already been progressed to the hard work of individuals here ) . Events diarised etc might interest other suppliers of various coffee related equipment to approach us for them. If organisers knew how many people were going and what kind of things we as a group were interested in , we might get support or deals at said events. Just a thought .


----------



## jeebsy

I'm surprised it was free given the amount of effort and beans involved. October tends to be a bit quieter for me so would definitely hope to make it along to one then.


----------



## coffeechap

Oh another small thing, my digital scales appear to have walked off, could people just check that they have not grabbed them by mistake, they look like this

View attachment 2805


----------



## Spukey

I would happily pay in advance for the next one. Not only is it a good day out but you also learn loads simply by talking in person. I will also happily chip in some more money to compensate for the shortfall as its not fair for Dave/Rave to take a hit on this after all of their good will.


----------



## Spukey

Also the scales have a tracker in them, so hand them back - quick hahaha. Check the video footage.


----------



## glevum

Nice scales as well


----------



## dwalsh1

Name and shame Dave. Hope it's not me











coffeechap said:


> Just a small thing but if any of the attendees inadvertently forgot to pay the £5 or any money for any food then please just paypal gift me to [email protected] as the money was a bit light folks. Thanks


----------



## tcr4x4

I put £7 in the pot and only had 1 latte, and 1 burger. Oh and of course Dave's penultimate super shot of jampit from the Bosco. Like living in London at that price!!


----------



## dsc

I'll be happy to pay for a ticket and basically chip in for coffee, milk or whatever else is needed and what shouldn't only come from other people's pockets. Also hopefully will have my grinder project up and running at that point, so looking forward for the titan clash!

Regards,

T.


----------



## CoffeeDiva

Sorry to have missed it - looks like it was fun.


----------



## bignorry

£10 pre book idea is the way to go. Also October is only 3 months away,by the time you get there it will be "oh Christmas just around the corner".

As luck would have it letter was delivered on sat from eye surgeon telling me I could drive again.If it had come on friday I'd have been there myself.

I think for it being on the doorstep of so many members it should have been oversubscribed many times over.


----------



## coffeechap

I will be having a meeting with rob next week to sort out another suitable date, I will probably get a committee up and running to help organise this next event!


----------



## HDAV

coffeechap said:


> Just a small thing but if any of the attendees inadvertently forgot to pay the £5 or any money for any food then please just paypal gift me to [email protected] as the money was a bit light folks. Thanks


And hopefully you remembered to give £7.50 of the £12.50 i gave you for the coffee and tea to Rob!

What was the BBQ guys name?


----------



## dwalsh1

JD......................



HDAV said:


> What was the BBQ guys name?


----------



## coffeechap

HDAV said:


> And hopefully you remembered to give £7.50 of the £12.50 i gave you for the coffee and tea to Rob!
> 
> What was the BBQ guys name?


That all went into the same pot ! So of course I remembered


----------



## painty

Just enjoyed looking through Tom's super photos and video. Looked like a really well organised event, congrats to all concerned


----------



## Glenn

Grindoff Results now online. *Click here to view*

*
*

Mac or mobile users could try this .xls version


----------



## glevum

Wont open with android....look forward to looking at when on pc later


----------



## jonners

Thanks Glenn, but I'm not able to view them on my Mac it seems. Are they available in a different format?


----------



## bubbajvegas

damn,cant seem to see em' glenn,on the mac,just downloads a basically empty file,just includes 4 mail attachments which amount to nothing


----------



## Glenn

I will look to save in a different format


----------



## Glenn

Mac and Android users could try the .xls version


----------



## ronsil

thanks .xls works well for me on the macbook:good:


----------



## bubbajvegas

good here too glenn,cheers pal


----------



## garydyke1

Theres a mistake for the Royal :

''Ceramic or Steel burrs available'' is incorrect


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Thank you very much for the results, opened perfectly on Macbook Air

Paul


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> Theres a mistake for the Royal :
> 
> ''Ceramic or Steel burrs available'' is incorrect


agreed it should read titanium burrs!


----------



## 4085

numbers opens it on my mac


----------



## CoffeeDoc

Same here

Paul


----------



## spune

Thank you to all those who attended and rated. I look forward to a thorough read of the results over a


----------



## Glenn

garydyke1 said:


> Theres a mistake for the Royal :
> 
> ''Ceramic or Steel burrs available'' is incorrect


Oops, should have added that against Vario. Will update


----------



## coffeechap

glenn can we get the scores on the doors as well?


----------



## Glenn

Do you mean the scales?


----------



## bronc

Ah, I've been away from coffee equipment for more than two months now and thought that I had lost my passion for coffee as I found two new hobbies - pipe smoking and traditional shaving (double-edge and straight razors). Watching that video quickly dispersed those thoughts! I can't wait to get back to my Gaggia Classic and Mazzer SJ! I've got the parts for my PID and the first thing I'm gonna do when I get back home will be to install it! Great job, guys!


----------



## coffeechap

Think I am getting grindoff withdrawal syndrome!!


----------



## Glenn

Total Score (out of 53) is now displayed on the .xls version

Taste scores have not been included as there was insufficient time to dial in properly


----------



## coffeechap

Cheers glenn much appreciated


----------



## Beem

Can you tell me the address of this cafe right, I want to go there to have a try, it looks good.


----------



## Michael87

Glenn said:


> Total Score (out of 53) is now displayed on the .xls version
> 
> Taste scores have not been included as there was insufficient time to dial in properly


 Sorry to bump an old thread but could this be re-uploaded? The link is broken.4


----------



## MildredM

Michael87 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but could this be re-uploaded? The link is broken.4


 Probably not. With the thread being over 6 years old, unless someone saved it, I doubt it is likely to be hanging around ...


----------

